

Ask HN: IP blocked after refreshing too much - travisglines

Yesterday I submitted a post and wanted to watch its votes/time trajectory as it moved up in the rankings.  In order to do that I refreshed fairly frequently and got my IP banned.<p>Is there a reasonable mechanism to appeal this?<p>For reference the ip is 69.26.158.178
======
jacktoole1
You should be unbanned in about a day. I had this happen to me (and learned
that Ctrl-R in Chrome has little to no delay between sending millions of
requests), and was unbanned about a day later.

------
EzGraphs
Not sure about appeal process.

You can watch changes on the main page at hn4d.com and just wait for the page
to refresh (every few minutes). Save your refresh button too...

